# my reds ate red pepper



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i dropped a whole red pepper in my tank and 1 of my reds bit it and my other red came n took the other half they both swallowed it ,i then went upstairs to get more red chillys and when i came back 2 of my reds swimming like crazy banging on the glass ,they dive down straight to the gravel and trying to dig thru it like if there trying to bury themselves 2 bad they cant !! i have 4 reds , my other 2 red that didnt it no red chilly yet, acting normal (calm) , i donno wat 2 do its been like 10 mins and there still going crazy i can hear them banging on the glass while i type ,should i take the 2 out of the tank and give them some ice cream ? like totally put the icecream inside there mouth so itll cool off if the red pepper is maybe 2 hot for them ?? ohh my i just look @ the tank and 1 of the reds are swimming upside down then itll hit the glass then swim to the other side of glass ohh men its really gone insane ..wat 2 do ?? should i give them the salt treatment or what ?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

why would you feed your fish a red pepper?!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You should probably think before you do something like that...

I really don't know what you can do since I have never heard of someone even thinking about doing this to their P's.

Ice Cream??!! Your joking right?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

please tell me this whole thread is a joke


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

can some1 plss tell me how 2 save this 2 red belly instead of laughing .
i have a tamil friend he eats alot of hot food and he told me that the point of eating hot food is it kills bacteria inside your stomach . so i figure my reds ate feeder goldfish and maybe my reds are carrying desease or sumthing so thats y i tried it ..i added salt to the tank but there still gone insane, the other 2 red belly looking at the 2 insane ones like wtf gone wrong with you guys ??

1 of the red is like floating in the surface but still breathing heavily ,it would be so easy to catch should i stuff alil bit of icecream inside its mouth ??


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't mean to laugh but that sounds absolutly crazy. I have no idea what you were thinking but there isnt a whole lot you can do. you cant exactly take it out and poor milk or ice cream in its mouth. the PH of milk is very high and some of it would go in its gills. not to mention you would end up getting bit. you made your bed and now your gonna have to lie in it and wait to see if they make it. and i would think a little bit more in the future before trying something so radical next time.

DONT PUT ICE CREAM IN ITS MOUTH!! THE LAST THING YOU NEED IS PH SHOCK TOO.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

This is the craziest thing I've heard someone do to their Ps..

I'd say you're screwed unless you can get the fish to vomit to get rid of the pepper it ate. I don't know how you'd go about getting the fish to vomit, but maybe someone here knows.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

way crazy. ive never heard of getting you fish to puke. and im not thinking they are going to if they haven't yet. i know some of my cichlids used to vomit when they ate to much but cichlids are smarter then piranha aren't they?


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> can some1 plss tell me how 2 save this 2 red belly instead of laughing .
> i have a tamil friend he eats alot of hot food and he told me that the point of eating hot food is it kills bacteria inside your stomach . so i figure my reds ate feeder goldfish and maybe my reds are carrying desease or sumthing so thats y i tried it ..i added salt to the tank but there still gone insane, the other 2 red belly looking at the 2 insane ones like wtf gone wrong with you guys ??
> 
> 1 of the red is like floating in the surface but still breathing heavily ,it would be so easy to catch should i stuff alil bit of icecream inside its mouth ??










Are you fuckin retarded? You must be the dumbest freakin person I've ever come across. Either this is a stupid joke or you have a lower IQ than my pet monkey :laugh: Serves you right. What did you think would happen? If you want something to combat internal parasites give them some garlic extract or prazi pro. Why don't you take a few of those red chillies so that you can clean up the internal parasites in your brain that are robbing you of any human intelligence you have left







Ice cream????? WTF are you thinking?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont think we have to result to name calling, I think hes gonna learn his lesson when he has to buy 2 more fish because of what that pepper is going to do to their intestines. what a horrible way to go.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Did anyone think tht it could just pass. Im sure its not good for them, but I think they will live.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this is by far the most screwed up thing ive ever heard.

keep us updated and as for killing the bacteria in their stomachs, it would been better leaving it in there. and not every feeder is going to be infected. it would been better off to just leave it and wait to see if they got sick


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> I dont think we have to result to name calling, I think hes gonna learn his lesson when he has to buy 2 more fish because of what that pepper is going to do to their intestines. what a horrible way to go.


It's not fair to his fish. Dumb people like that don't deserve to own fish. Ice cream?? This guy is just looking for attention and I'm giving it to him. No one could possibly be that dumb.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You know spoon, this forum is here at your disposal. If im ever doing something new or something I dont understand I dont hesitate to log on and ask all sorts of questions. This board is here for the asking, use it man. Unfortunetly im not to sure many people will know a 'cure' for you feeding your fish hot peppers.... I just hope they pull through w./o any harmful effects.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

talk about diarhea


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

ICE CREAM!


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

kamekazi said:


> I dont think we have to result to name calling, I think hes gonna learn his lesson when he has to buy 2 more fish because of what that pepper is going to do to their intestines. what a horrible way to go.


It's not fair to his fish. Dumb people like that don't deserve to own fish. Ice cream?? This guy is just looking for attention and I'm giving it to him. No one could possibly be that dumb.
[/quote]

agree 110% but as I'm in the car biz I get a new found respect for the ignorant and stupid every day, they never fail to amaze me. could he be doing this for attention... ya but i think it really was genuine ignorance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> I dont think we have to result to name calling, I think hes gonna learn his lesson when he has to buy 2 more fish because of what that pepper is going to do to their intestines. what a horrible way to go.


It's not fair to his fish. Dumb people like that don't deserve to own fish. Ice cream?? This guy is just looking for attention and I'm giving it to him. No one could possibly be that dumb.
[/quote]

agree 110% but as I'm in the car biz I get a new found respect for the ignorant and stupid every day, they never fail to amaze me. could he be doing this for attention... ya but i think it really was genuine ignorance.
[/quote]

So because I dont know sh*t about my car Im ignorant and stupid? Isnt that why I pay someone else to do it? You odnt do your own taxes, does that make you ignorant and stupid?

Im rambling...time to head out









ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Dude what the hell were you thinking? what happens to you when you eat a chili? me personaily I cry like a little girl and see if I have something to cool it down. if I dont I hold on to my stomache and hope for the best. about and hour later I'm sitting onthe shitter holding on for dear life.

I'm guessing your fish are doing the same. rich foods in a stomache that has never had it doesn;t work out well.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I honestly this this guy is just looking for attention. How old are you spoon?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

how bout this 
f*ck it man just put like 3 scoops of icecream in the tank
maybe that will kill all your fish 
then we wolnt have this problem anymore


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

[/quote]I agree 110% but as I'm in the car biz I get a new found respect for the ignorant and stupid every day, they never fail to amaze me. could he be doing this for attention... ya but i think it really was genuine ignorance.
[/quote]

So because I dont know sh*t about my car Im ignorant and stupid? Isnt that why I pay someone else to do it? You odnt do your own taxes, does that make you ignorant and stupid?

Im rambling...time to head out









ICE CREAM!!!








[/quote]

it goes way farther then not being a mechanic. im not one nore do i pretend to be. but for eg. 
We have a 1975 caprice classic in mint condition with 51k org miles on the lot right now. It books for 22 thousand dollars. I had a 52 yar old man come in on it last week. HIM;"how much you want for that convertible caprice?" ME;"fifteen." HIM;"Really wow. thats a great price." ME;"Yes it is" HIM;"I'm gonna leave you a deposit and ill be back tomorrow with a check." ME;"ok great."
he came back the next day with a check for 1500 dollars. I politely asked when he would like to pay the balance. "The balance, you said 15." "yes i did, 15,000" "oh... I thought you ment 1500, i thought you were giving me a good deal since it says 1975 on the window." "thats the year sir..." "oh...can i have my deposit back." "yes, have a good day."


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Heres one I had at the fishstore the other day:

Me: Hello sir, can I help you?
Customer: Yes, so I guess this tank is on sale?

Me: Yep, its a new promo for luxury tanks. 
Customer: Great...can I bring it home tonight?

Me: Of course! (gets excited) I'll wrap it up for ya.
Customer: Great!

--We got to the Cash

Me: Hey, this gentlemen is buying the 265g luxury tank will the Halides.
Cashier: Alright, that will be $3129.99
Customer: WHAT? It says $600?

Me:...sir, that's for the Metal Halides only...

Its funny, because the tank price is all over the tank...its an awesome tank and the stand is GORGEOUS! But still, this guy found one little pricetag hangin own from the hood, maybe a 3x5'' tag that had the Halide price on it









Oh well, I sold $1000 worth of filters and tanks to a different customer a few hours later. But still..that would have been good for the resume!


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

I work at a hockey pro shop and if you wanna talk stupid ass people, i get it on a daily basis multiple times. My favs. are defiantely when ya answer the phone and people ask if your open....no we answer the phones on our days off for fun.









another good one is when you are in the back sharpening a pair of skates and people walk right up to me at the sharpener and ask if we sharpen skates?....no, i;m runnin this skate accross a grinder for my health.









Its one hting to be ignorant which i can understand but when you just ask retarded, completely mindless questions it just annoys the hell outta me. thought i;d share since you guys touched on the rediculous customer topic.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

k, spoon, what are they doing now? I am curious


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

sassyV said:


> k, spoon, are they dead yet? I am curious


there, fixed that for ya.

BTW; I got my first video of my piranha up and no ones even looked at the damn thing. i was so excited too. someone should go look at it. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=116558


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

hey....I did not ask that, I am hoping for the best for the fish....anyway, I watched your vid....ya happy...lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for the sake of the fish, i hope they died. dumbass...


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, you people will fall for anything.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

i know thats not what you said.. but it was what you were thinking







I hope they live too but i dont really think its gonna happen. and ya a little bit.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

update?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Spoon,

I talked to my local Vet about this and here is what you need to do.

1. Get a couple of the same kind of peppers that you fed to the piranha. Cut them open and rub the seeds and pepper juice on your fingers. Make sure that you get the pepper juice all over you fingers.

2. Go into the room where your Piranha are at...

3. Look into the tank and now rub your eyes with your bare fingers. Don't worry, you will start running around screaming and howling like a wild animal.

4. This will hurt like all sin, but it will make your piranha feel better and give them the sense that justice has been served.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

good one pastor...lol. I don't think spoon is going to come back and tell us anything, he is probley embarrassed, especially with all of our reactions. I hope he learned his lesson. But if this was not a joke and he really did not know any better maybe he should come back and tell us the update so we can help him out.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

great idea pastor.









and by the way, video record it.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

hahahaha good one pastor great one hahahah!!!!


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

i tutor in a library on my campus and i'm literally lmao reading this thread... spoon, how bout an update??


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

sassyV said:


> good one pastor...lol. I don't think spoon is going to come back and tell us anything, he is probley embarrassed, especially with all of our reactions. I hope he learned his lesson. But if this was not a joke and he really did not know any better maybe he should come back and tell us the update so we can help him out.


I really doubt he did what he said he did. There is nobody that would really do that, let alone a piranha that would really eat half, and then the other piranha eat the other half.

The piranha may have mouthed it, but he would have spit it out. I really doubt that his P's would have eaten it. Not out of the realm of possibility, but I doubt it. This guy is just yanking our chains.

Makes for a funny story though!


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I had this exact same problem before, I solved it by taking the piranha out of the water, and dippnig my pinky finger in pepto bismol. Then gently massage the piranha's tongue with your pepto bismol soaked finger. They will be swimming around more happily then ever. Another thing that may work is, if you crushed up a tum and dipped your finger in water followed by the crushed tum powder, Then try to get as much of the formula off your finger onto the Piranha's tongue as possible.

Hopefully this information could help you. It works on humans so hopefully the same for Piranhas. You probably might want to get some bandages and stitch's ready also!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

If you desperatly want to feed red peppers to anything feed them to the larger parrots. They actually like them. Poor fish, you should eat one yourself now.

PS I dont see how the fish would eat a pepper with their sense of taste but I hear they LOVE chocolate ice cream!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

man i dont know if i should be laughing or giving a peice of my mind... I must say this has been hilarious


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

why even reply to this. this has to be the dumbest thing i have ever heard of. this post should be removed and his piranhas should be removed also.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Hey Spoon,
> 
> I talked to my local Vet about this and here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


























haha however


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

dido


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

> Are you fuckin retarded? You must be the dumbest freakin person I've ever come across. Either this is a stupid joke or you have a lower IQ than my pet monkey Serves you right. What did you think would happen? If you want something to combat internal parasites give them some garlic extract or prazi pro. Why don't you take a few of those red chillies so that you can clean up the internal parasites in your brain that are robbing you of any human intelligence you have left Ice cream????? WTF are you thinking?


You took the words right outa my mouth.


----------



## piranhafreak (May 7, 2003)

probably to late now but for the future alot of time if you net a fish right after it eats it will vomit what ever it ate if you just net it pull out of the water and put it back in that could do the trick for next time you feed them hot peppers


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ICE CREAM!


10-4 danny.

but seriously, peppers? WTF were you thinking? Besides pepers can not kill the bacteria living in your digestive system mainly because the spicy falvor in pepers is derived from their acidic ph. the acid in your stomach is many times more acidic than even the hottest peppers so the bacteria are use to a acidic enviroment much stronger than what the peppers can produce. Also the bacteria living in your digestive system are BENEFICIAL. your immune system eliminates any harmful cultures that may arise, because they would manke you sick. So your friend is incorrect in the first place.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

yous sould have never ever done that thtats why they make meds for fish if the get sick. i dont know what i can say that would help you i know p's like warm water so putting even ice in their water would be bad i think you may have fried the little basterds guts up sorry bro


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

I bet they'l be fine. It probably just stung they're mouths for a long time.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

update .
earlier i poke the floating red nad after bouth 5-6 pokes it went down 2 the pot cave ,they all went crazy even the ones normal. i added more salt n a bucket of cold water n raise the temp to 84f ,i guess that cold water would help wake them up .i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck .touch back at the seen and i see 3 swimming towards the current and my biggest 1 still inside the cave leanin on the blackpot gave them some cichlid flake they always go crazy for it while the other 1 didnt even come out i donno add more salt ? but atleast his not floating nomore


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Personally, I thin kthey are just stunned. Hope it all works out


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

do P's even like salt? the last thing you need to do is irritate them more


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Hey Spoon,
> 
> I talked to my local Vet about this and here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


LOL







...............Y add salt.......WTF is salt going to do about the pepper inside them..........dum-ass.......







.............bout it sad for the P's


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

> i guess that cold water would help wake them up


They're not people idiot.


> i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck


You shouldn't have pets if you find them this disposable... Save some money and buy a dinky dino toy.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> update .
> earlier i poke the floating red nad after bouth 5-6 pokes it went down 2 the pot cave ,they all went crazy even the ones normal. i added more salt n a bucket of cold water n raise the temp to 84f ,i guess that cold water would help wake them up .i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck .touch back at the seen and i see 3 swimming towards the current and my biggest 1 still inside the cave leanin on the blackpot gave them some cichlid flake they always go crazy for it while the other 1 didnt even come out i donno add more salt ? but atleast his not floating nomore


I bet the one in the cave has his intestines going straight..... Atleast they weren't Thai peppers then they would be dead. Just leave him alone if he survived a few days then the worst is most likely over. No salt just leave them be, but do a water change...


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think all he want is attention


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

^ perhaps although I can think of better ways to get attention, but fish do some weird things sometimes...


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Personally, I thin kthey are just stunned. Hope it all works out


stunned or stung...man that poor bastard. must be feeling it like a bad hangover, mixing drinks and puking your guts out with a pounding headache.
Anyways, thanks for the update Spoon keep doing what you are doing, but ask next time.


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

> must be feeling it like a bad hangover, mixing drinks and puking your guts out with a pounding headache.


Man, I know how he feals haha.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow... Cold water puts them to sleep moron... not to mention might put them in shock... everything you were thinking of doing so far is moronic and will only kill your piranhas... do everyone a favor... and dont breath near that tank unless asking someone on this board first... you sound like you know absolutely nothing about fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

and your proud of this why?

seriously, I dont get these piranha keepers


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

oh man, sori, but a red pepper?! i hope they are okay.. for me thats the weirdest thing you can do to a fish


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Hey Spoon,
> 
> I talked to my local Vet about this and here is what you need to do.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it any better :laugh: I would pay to see that


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

HEY SPOON...we need another update!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> update .
> earlier i poke the floating red nad after bouth 5-6 pokes it went down 2 the pot cave ,they all went crazy even the ones normal. i added more salt n a bucket of cold water n raise the temp to 84f ,i guess that cold water would help wake them up .i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck .touch back at the seen and i see 3 swimming towards the current and my biggest 1 still inside the cave leanin on the blackpot gave them some cichlid flake they always go crazy for it while the other 1 didnt even come out i donno add more salt ? but atleast his not floating nomore


A few things spoon.

-Please dont purchase a irritans until you learn the basics of fish keeping
-dont think about buying a group of irritans 
-disolve the salt in hot water (works easier)
-dont change tank temp rapidly. (temp shock is one of the reasons you SLOWLY acclimate the fish to a new tank...) 
-dont 'poke' fish


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> update .
> earlier i poke the floating red nad after bouth 5-6 pokes it went down 2 the pot cave ,they all went crazy even the ones normal. i added more salt n a bucket of cold water n raise the temp to 84f ,i guess that cold water would help wake them up .i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck .touch back at the seen and i see 3 swimming towards the current and my biggest 1 still inside the cave leanin on the blackpot gave them some cichlid flake they always go crazy for it while the other 1 didnt even come out i donno add more salt ? but atleast his not floating nomore


A few things spoon.

-Please dont purchase a irritans until you learn the basics of fish keeping
-dont think about buying a group of irritans 
-disolve the salt in hot water (works easier)
-dont change tank temp rapidly. (temp shock is one of the reasons you SLOWLY acclimate the fish to a new tank...) 
-dont 'poke' fish
[/quote]

Those are all good advice....however...there is no point giving such advice to a person who has the intellect of a five year old.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! this thread has kept me rolling around laughing like a little kid, hehehehehe even now i cant stop. Fuckin PEPPERS!! truly priceless. heheheheehehhe


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

so he isnt the absolute dumbest out there but pretty close
im saying top 5 dumbest 
half of a chile to a fish would be like 25 chiles to a person so mabeye he needs to eat 25-30 chiles and see how it feels

what a douchebag


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

> -dont 'poke' fish


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Omnius said:


> update .
> earlier i poke the floating red nad after bouth 5-6 pokes it went down 2 the pot cave ,they all went crazy even the ones normal. i added more salt n a bucket of cold water n raise the temp to 84f ,i guess that cold water would help wake them up .i left them n thought of grabbin some irritans for replacement but no luck .touch back at the seen and i see 3 swimming towards the current and my biggest 1 still inside the cave leanin on the blackpot gave them some cichlid flake they always go crazy for it while the other 1 didnt even come out i donno add more salt ? but atleast his not floating nomore


I bet the one in the cave has his intestines going straight..... Atleast they weren't Thai peppers then they would be dead. Just leave him alone if he survived a few days then the worst is most likely over. No salt just leave them be, but do a water change...
[/quote]

you're kinda giving him more hint on what to do next.. hehe J/K i hope he won't try that.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

is the fish still alive?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i didnt even want to read this thread but i noticed alot of responses.......... what an idiot!!! i should pedigree your ass right in the middle of the ring!!!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

any updates?? this is one funny sh*t!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> i didnt even want to read this thread but i noticed alot of responses.......... what an idiot!!! i should pedigree your ass right in the middle of the ring!!!


i was thinking the same thing, i thought the tittle of this thread was a joke. i have seen alot of dum peoples. but you sir are ediot.


----------



## clamper3 (Mar 2, 2006)

PiranhaHockey88 said:


> please tell me this whole thread is a joke


dude this is by far the dumbest thing ive ever heard......your friend that told you that, well next time i saw him id kick him square in the nuts.....then when he on the ground asking why you did that, just say that you were told that getting your nuts booted makes you taller! Now see how dumb that sounded? 
see what im getting at......
your friends a jack ass, and for you not to even question what he told you, well it doesnt make you look much better..........Im sorry im not tring to be rude but you must be retarded that would explain everything , im just blown away by this! and why would you pke at your fish to?(read that you did that to)
the only thing i could rec. telling you is you should put them in a tank of milk...... has to be 2% nonfat milk to light, D milk to heavy! thats what they tell humans to drink when they eat stuff thats hot!
Now im just puliing your chain the milk idea was a joke..hahaha

Im sorry to hear about you issue please keep us informed.........oh i got maybe a little pepto bsmal
the pink stuff.jk


----------



## Kevinr (Feb 5, 2005)

With respect to everyone here, why flame him like this???

Sure, what he did was not the brightest idea he'll ever have, but come on, people make mistakes, hopefully he will learn from this and move on, and become a better keeper for it.

On the other hand, he could be joking and is just seeing what response he can get out of you all..and you all just played into his hands!!

P Fury is the biggest Piranha forum on the net, and as such the members here should be more helpful to people like spoon, ok he has to expect to get the odd comment about his stupidity, but keep it to a level and just help the guy, and point him in the right direction..afterall, any knowledge you give him is going to benifit his P's in the long run..flaming him and offering little help is not.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Kevinr said:


> With respect to everyone here, why flame him like this???
> 
> Sure, what he did was not the brightest idea he'll ever have, but come on, people make mistakes, hopefully he will learn from this and move on, and become a better keeper for it.
> 
> ...


Yeah right this guy deserves everything he gets.I dont care how stupid it is.







This is just plain ridiculous if you ask me.I hope for the fishes sake though that he is just playing with us.And yes I played into it,but it is entertainment none the less.


----------



## mblaze420 (Jan 9, 2006)

How are they doing man??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> With respect to everyone here, why flame him like this???
> 
> Sure, what he did was not the brightest idea he'll ever have, but come on, people make mistakes, hopefully he will learn from this and move on, and become a better keeper for it.
> 
> ...


Yeah right this guy deserves everything he gets.I dont care how stupid it is.







This is just plain ridiculous if you ask me.I hope for the fishes sake though that he is just playing with us.And yes I played into it,but it is entertainment none the less.
[/quote]

"AKSkirmish" i'm with you this time, this guy could just think for moment and have a comment sent. not to put a red peper in his tank, abviously the p will eat it. why would he try to eat red peper, see how he feel about it.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Kevinr said:


> With respect to everyone here, why flame him like this???
> 
> Sure, what he did was not the brightest idea he'll ever have, but come on, people make mistakes, hopefully he will learn from this and move on, and become a better keeper for it.
> 
> ...


Kevinr - I agree with you wholeheardtedly! But you fail to see one thing...he IS pulling everyone's chain! You have 25+ posts here on p-fury and are already telling people what to do? The mods can do their job just fine. I am not flaming you, just making a point.

What person in their right mind (and I literally mean that!) would feed his piranha hot peppers and then question should he give them icecream?
















He is lying, people are having fun and laughing...see it for what it is. There is all kinds of help on this site for people who are looking to be helped. If you post stuff like this...you want attention...and he got it.









No need to get all parental where it is not needed...and if it is needed, the mods will take care of it. It is their job, not yours or mine.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is absolutely hillarious. And another great story for me to tell customers at my store when they feel bad about killing their fish by accident.







I'm glad I finally read this thread!


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

If anybody really did that ... they deserve to be taken outside and shot.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Wussola said:


> If anybody really did that ... they deserve to be taken outside and shot.


I absolutely agree with Wussola. I think the world would be a better place with this kind of justice. What sort of an individual gets it into his mind to do something so ridiculous as to purposefully feed piranhas hot red peppers? This individual is some sort of mental defective. Remember that the 3 most common traits of serial killers includes torturing animals.

Thank the Gods for someone with your courage Wussola, it is my priviledge and pleasure to be on this forum with other like minded individuals. Even if we are few and far bewteen.

John


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Wow, I usually don't post here anymore (just observe) but this is the funniest most idiotic thread ever...and I fuckin love it...to answer your question YES...you should totally put ice cream in the tank and cool them down...do it now!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow this thread is an interesting read...

Spoon I think before you do ANYTHING ELSE to your tank, you need to spend alot of time reading this site, both the forums and the information section, to learn how to take care of your p's. If you keep adding salt, feeding bad foods and messing with the water you will definately kill your fish pretty quickly. Do some research, you'll learn alot on this site.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think that Spoond would come back to this site again.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Wow this thread is an interesting read...
> 
> Spoon I think before you do ANYTHING ELSE to your tank, you need to spend alot of time reading this site, both the forums and the information section, to learn how to take care of your p's. If you keep adding salt, feeding bad foods and messing with the water you will definately kill your fish pretty quickly. Do some research, you'll learn alot on this site.


I rather they die, than letting them suffer.


----------



## Kevinr (Feb 5, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> You have 25+ posts here on p-fury and are already telling people what to do? The mods can do their job just fine. I am not flaming you, just making a point.


Does my post count make a difference? Am I not allowed to voice an opinion like this because my post count is not as high as everyone elses?



> What person in their right mind (and I literally mean that!) would feed his piranha hot peppers and then question should he give them icecream?


I 100% agree with the comments being made towards him, really I do, but IO also believe there is a level to which you can mock him. As a member with so few posts..as you so kindly pointed out...seeing that (70+ responses) would make me think twice before asking advice after I made a mistake.



> He is lying, people are having fun and laughing...see it for what it is. There is all kinds of help on this site for people who are looking to be helped. If you post stuff like this...you want attention...and he got it.


maybe he is...maybe he isn't, it would just be more welcoming to new members if they saw the established members pointing people like him to that help and guiding him through the hobby.....imagine what is probably going through their minds as they read that...especially if they are new to the hobby?...doesn't put people in a good light.



> No need to get all parental where it is not needed...and if it is needed, the mods will take care of it. It is their job, not yours or mine.


On the contrary, I think it was needed. Afterall, all he was getting was 'bashed' for what he had done...rightly deserved I grant you, but he doesn't need to get it, in the manner he was..

I'm a true hobbyist when it comes to fishkeeping, and I have come across my fair share of people like spoon. He may be joking, but what if he is not?..he may actually be that bad with fish and not realise the stupidity of it...my point is, you may get someone who posts like this and they really did screw up..I just don't think half the comments were deserved and were made in bad taste. Not to mention the fact that even if it is a joke..again, new members are not going to see that and take the thread as read....that really is not going to put them at ease for posting their questions.

This is just my own opinion, and I hate to see people getting flamed like that. If this response get me flamed..so be it....it will prove a long standing point about this site


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

alright, ive been reading this thread a while and thought about posting before, but only now am i drunk enough to say what i really feel. so hang onto your g*dd*mn hats...... First, if you actually believe that a red pepper could benefit your RB's than you obviously havent been gifted with an IQ greater than that of mayonaise. Second, if you actually tried it then you must have eaten paint chips under the powerlines as a child. Third, even if this is a joke, you should still be taken out back and F******* filleted









P.S.
mods, i tried to censor myself as much as possible. (look at it this way, it could have been worse)


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Draven said:


> alright, ive been reading this thread a while and thought about posting before, but only now am i drunk enough to say what i really feel. so hang onto your g*dd*mn hats...... First, if you actually believe that a red pepper could benefit your RB's than you obviously havent been gifted with an IQ greater than that of mayonaise. Second, if you actually tried it then you must have eaten paint chips under the powerlines as a child. Third, even if this is a joke, you should still be taken out back and F******* filleted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything stated by this user.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I knew he wouldn't come back he would be too embarrassed...and what if he did really do this my god do you not feel that he has done enough damage....but you know if he has got the fish this far then maybe they were not really his....I wish he would just up date us on the health of the poky one...I am curious as to what is next....maybe some electro shock or massage therapy. But, if not then if anything I hope that spoon has learned from this. I know I have


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

This thread has seen better days.

What it boils down to is real or not, certain foods were not meant to be eatin by fish....


----------

